# Smart TV & Netflix



## Liz1521 (Sep 14, 2015)

I have been using Netflix on my Samsung Smart TV, all has been fine. Decided to upgrade to Turboflix. After installing and following instructions, now my TV is having issues connecting to all 4 servers required to run Netflix. Help?


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

It's possible Netflix is blocking the service. If you want Netflix to work as it should, stop using the other service.


----------



## Liz1521 (Sep 14, 2015)

I have friends who are using Turboflix with Netflix fine though, it's just an add on. I already tried that anyway, I went back and changed my DNS settings to original and it's still doing it. My ip address on my TV is all o's, should it be?


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

It's not simply an add-on it's a VPN connection to circumvent the content restrictions that Netflix imposes. If you read the Turboflix support page you'll see a ton of users complaining about Netflix not working.

The TV, when connected to your network, should have a valid IP address, not all zeros. Try disconnecting the TV from your network and re-adding it back.


----------

